# Billing a Revision of a C-section Incision



## Cvreeland (Oct 17, 2012)

Please Help

I have to bill a C- section Incision revision and I found the complex 13100 w/ 782.0 as the Dx(Hope that right) But my Dr administered an inj of lidocaine 10cc of our stock. Can I bill the drug code and an admin code for this or is it something else. or can I just not bill it at all.. I am not sure what codes to use if any?


----------



## syllingk (Oct 17, 2012)

The scar revision procedure would include any pain managment that the doctor did. (Local injection, etc.) I am not sure about billing for the drug itself.


----------

